

The Perks of Working From Home  - marcieoum
http://mashable.com/2012/10/17/telecommuting-perks/

======
famousactress
Crap, I've been working at home for two years and it never occurred to me to
try to get my auto insurance lowered. I probably drive an avg of 15-20 miles a
week. Doh!

------
Yhippa
After reading this I wonder if there are certain industries that fear
telecommuting? That is if the amount of telecommuters increases then certain
industries stand to lose out: auto manufacturers, oil companies, and
construction companies that build and maintain the roads.

------
zalew
perk #1: no. pants.

~~~
swalberg
Related: My wife works at home, too.

~~~
w1ntermute
Haha, I'd never considered this benefit. I'm one of those morning people whose
energy flags in the mid-afternoon, and this is definitely one way to get the
juices flowing again (quite literally).

------
kylemaxwell
Good overview, though I wish they'd balanced it out with some of the
negatives.

~~~
jtreminio
It takes an adult sense of responsibility to be able to work effectively from
home;

You miss some of the human interaction you'd get from working in an office;

Online relationships aren't as strong as real-life relationships;

You have to be mindful of how to correctly deduct living space/utilities for
taxes

I've worked from home for a bit now. I quite enjoy no longer having to sit in
a car for 2 hours a day. That's 40 hours a week I've gained back.

~~~
MSM
_I quite enjoy no longer having to sit in a car for 2 hours a day. That's 40
hours a week I've gained back._

Excuse the mostly pointless post, but how many days are in your week? :)

~~~
jtreminio
Meant 40 hours a month! Sorry.

